# Dish 1000, but can't get 110 satellite?



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I just got the dish 1000 a few months ago, and works great. I moved just a few miles away, and got everything all hooked up. But I can't get 110. I get 119 and 129, but no 110. I called dish a couple of times but not really much help. I replaced all the cables and even blamed the dishpro plus lnb, but still the same results. I even tried just looking for 110 and I keep getting wrong satellite and reads 129 with a 79 signal when looking at the signal meter on my 942 and 721. 
I ordered another dish 1000 incase the dish is bent, but cant see any bends. I am just south of the mexico border about 20 miles from Tijuana.

thanks for any info.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Do you happen to have any trees or other obstructions left of center when looking at the sky the direction your dish looks from your dish's location?


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

no, all is clear as a bell. I have some power lines off to the right about 150-200 feet but dish said that should cause no problem. I find it really strange that since my signal is in the 80s at the 119 and 129 is in the 60s why 110 says wrong satellite and the color is red, but signal is 75. I tried playing with the skew, but didn't really make a difference.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Any chance that you're misaimed and getting 119° and 129° on the wrong LNBs?
Cover the futhest WEST LNB head with tinfoil (to block signal) and see if you lose 119°.

Installing a 100% level mast and aiming a dish isn't completely easy.


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

oh wow, didn't think that was possible, and also never thought about that. Makes sense since I keep getting a red signal but 77 percent when I switch to the 110 in the menu and get 129. Thanks for the big tip. will play with it some more this weekend. In the past, I just put up the dish, searched for 119 and adjusted for the highest signal and the rest just came in normal. Also never did find 110 when just looking for the satellite during my last testing. will keep trying and also do your test.. thanks alot


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It might be helpful to directly connect your "single" LNB (not the DPP Twin) to the cable leading to your receiver and do a check switch so all the receiver is looking at is the one LNB and one satellite. Then once you found the right satellite for that LNB reconnect the DPP Twin and coaxes properly and do another check switch.

Standing in front and facing the dish the three LNB heads pick up 110-119-129 (left to right). 129° might be hard to find (lower power) so you may want to move the "single" to the center position and try to find 119.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

FWIW, when the installer set up my Dish1000, he placed the dual LNB in the 119 spot to find the satelite using his meter. Then he moved the dual to the 129 spot and installed the DPP Twin. From there we did a check switch and all was ok. Not sure if this helps at all.


----------



## Paul43 (Feb 2, 2006)

James Long said:


> It might be helpful to directly connect your "single" LNB (not the DPP Twin) to the cable leading to your receiver and do a check switch so all the receiver is looking at is the one LNB and one satellite. Then once you found the right satellite for that LNB reconnect the DPP Twin and coaxes properly and do another check switch.
> 
> Standing in front and facing the dish the three LNB heads pick up 110-119-129 (left to right). 129° might be hard to find (lower power) so you may want to move the "single" to the center position and try to find 119.


With the lower power on 129, does it make any sense to run a dedicated dish on 129 vice the 1000 trying to pick up three (110, 119, 129)?


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I just started playing with this stuff today, and well long story short, I set my reciever to 119 signal indicator, covered the 110 lnb, and I lost signal. Thanks to James, I at least know now, that my 110 on my lnb is seeing 119
I now got to figure out how to fix that. I might try and cover all lnbs with foil, and then use the middle lnb which should be the 119 and well find 119. Thanks for all the tips and will keep everyong posted.


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

Thanks James for the big tip  After know which way to move the dish, my case, a little do east, and after doing a switch check, I got all three birds now. Thats the trick though. After moving the dish, You will see wrong satellites, example the lnb 110 will see 119, and visa versa. Thanks again for all the info.


----------

